# Canon 70-200 f2.8 IS III



## brianftpc (Mar 16, 2014)

Im wanting to start taking baseball pics and I currently only have the 24-70 II for my 1Dx. Is there any reason to believe that a refresh to the canon 70-200 f2.8 II will occur in the next year. I have a friend willing to let me borrow theirs but if no refresh is expected anytime soon I can go ahead and buy one for myself.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 16, 2014)

None.

The MkI was top dog for 9 years, the MkII is a baby at 3 and a bit.


----------



## traingineer (Mar 16, 2014)

Well the Mark II was released in 2011, so you might have to wait until 2018-2022 for a new version.


----------



## rs (Mar 16, 2014)

It's pretty much guaranteed to not be updated within the next year. A lens as significant as that isn't likely to sidestep the rumour mill such as a new 18-55 can, and from rumours to physical product on the shelves can take quite a few years - just look at the 100-400 mk II situation.

It was only released in 2010, and before the advent of the Canon 200-400 it was described as the best zoom lens in the world. No third party or rival OEM manufacturer has a genuine answer to this lens. There's clearly not too much to improve.

Go for it. It's a simply great addition to your 24-70 mk II


----------



## Arctic Photo (Mar 16, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> None.
> 
> The MkI was top dog for 9 years, the MkII is a baby at 3 and a bit.


Exactly. Just get it and enjoy.


----------



## Sabaki (Mar 16, 2014)

You have the 24-70 mkii and certainly know how excellently that lens performs. 
The 70-200 f2.8 IS mkii is said to be a slightly better performer so I highly recommend you pick one up


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2014)

Canon needs to update this lens for *full* compatibility with the MkIII teleconverters. The paint colors are different, and it just looks weird.


----------



## gshocked (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi,

The 70-200 f2.8L IS II is a great lens. I'm very happy with its performance.
If you need this range get this lens now... The new one would only be more expensive...


----------



## brianftpc (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. Ill give it a little bit of time to see if its gonna go on sale again at bhphotovideo. I was very tempted to get it around black Friday but held off. I believe it was 500-700 off then.


----------



## BL (Mar 18, 2014)

Not sure what there's left to improve besides weight to be honest.

The biggest improvement over the MKI was the much improved MFD and updated IS imo, but either version shoots wide open all day long leaving folks more than happy with the results.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 18, 2014)

BL said:


> Not sure what there's left to improve besides weight to be honest.
> 
> The biggest improvement over the MKI was the much improved MFD and updated IS imo, but either version shoots wide open all day long leaving folks more than happy with the results.



+1


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 19, 2014)

BL said:


> Not sure what there's left to improve besides weight to be honest.
> 
> The biggest improvement over the MKI was the much improved MFD and updated IS imo, but either version shoots wide open all day long leaving folks more than happy with the results.



They could always add Stabiliser Mode III and I guess a few other little tweaks.


----------

